# Tuning a les paul to b standard



## tpcjames111 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys,This is my first post here. 
I was wandering what size gauges i would need to tune my Les Paul down to b standard. I found these but i thought i should ask someone first. 

Ernie Ball 2626 Nickel Not Even Slinky Drop Tune Electric Guitar Strings and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 9, 2009)

I use that guage on my 25.5 for B standard and it is good, but could even use a tad more tension. I would recommend this set for a 24.75 in B standard. Elixir Nanoweb Baritone Electric Guitar Strings and more Guitar Strings at GuitarCenter.com.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive never dropped a 6'er that low...those look like they would work, as I use the ernie ball 7 set with the 56 low b...or sell the paul and get a 7?haha. just a suggestion.


----------



## tpcjames111 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok thanks guys i'll get a ernie ball baritone set and re-intonate it

gibson needs to make a 7 string les paul


----------



## Scali (Apr 10, 2009)

tpcjames111 said:


> gibson needs to make a 7 string les paul


 
They did... Well, Epiphone did.
I have one. I use a standard GHS .010-.060 set of strings, tuned to B. Sounds tight for rhythm, and is light enough for some decent shredding.
I suppose if you use the low 6 strings of that pack, you can tune a 6-string LP to B with it.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 10, 2009)

Buy a Les Paul 7.


You won't regret it.


----------



## lord_maul (Apr 10, 2009)

I use D'Addario Baritone Light strings (13-62) for B standard on my explorer. Works fine and sounds good, but my Schecter Scorpion with 26.5 scale feels way better on B!


----------



## tpcjames111 (Apr 11, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Buy a Les Paul 7.
> 
> 
> You won't regret it.


they make one?


----------



## Scali (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## tpcjames111 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude that's awesome.Is it an epiphone or a gibson?

Cool, I'm gonna have to find one on ebay or something.


----------



## Scali (Apr 11, 2009)

It's Epiphone. Gibson never made any, but Epiphone produced a limited run back in 2000. They're not that expensive, and they're very nice guitars.


----------

